# For those in UK and Europe looking for OCC and Yaby



## bubbas454 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey all,

I found a site a little while back which I posted and thought I would let you know that they are now stocking OCC aswell as the whole yaby line.

They do do a discount for MUA's which is 20%.

The site is themakeupartistboutique.com

Hope this helps some of you as I know from past experience the shipping from both companies is fairly high to Europe.

Em x


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been wanting to try out Yaby as i've heard rave reviews so now i can. 

Great to hear about the discount too!


----------

